# Some live and dead mantis pics



## yen_saw (Oct 4, 2009)

Some pics taken recently.......

Both females Gonatista grisea having a meal












Creobroter nebulosa taking down a moth






One of the L3 violin mantis nymph






The larger violin nymph






A baby L1 ghost mantis






Oh no, another Texas unicorn ooth hatch…. Time to check if there is enough fruit flies!






Baby L1 Texas unicorn






L4 Texas unicorn that hatched few weeks ago






Close up of the mother


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 4, 2009)

Some dead Stagmomantis floridensis adult males being spread and dried for further study






A Texas ‘Carolina’ and Missouri ‘Carolina’ adult male being spread and dried for further comparison.






A L3 Spiny flower mantis






Grass mantis nymph with the typical pose while strolling around






Sybilla pretiosa subadult female, ready to jump on the camera.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 4, 2009)

Excellent pics Yen!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## gadunka888 (Oct 4, 2009)

awesome pics yen!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]cool pics yen[/SIZE]


----------



## Pelle (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## Rick (Oct 4, 2009)

As always, great pics.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks all


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Oct 4, 2009)

Amazing pics Yen.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2009)

Great pictures yen(i hope your bark ooth is fertil  ).


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks mantidsaresweet.

Thanks Chase congrate on the G. grisea ooth hatching!! Lets hope my batch here has the same success too, but at least we know yours is  so this species can continue in the hobby.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2009)

Well the ooth that has hatched so far is the (for lack of better words) "only child" of that mother. But all of them have mated and stayed connected as long so fingers still crossed!!


----------



## Rick (Oct 4, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks mantidsaresweet.Thanks Chase congrate on the G. grisea ooth hatching!! Lets hope my batch here has the same success too, but at least we know yours is  so this species can continue in the hobby.


I'm trying to help get them out there too. I have a pair. I started with several but they have proven to not be an easy species when wild caught.


----------

